# Kozo's New Shay Build Completing



## crueby (May 5, 2015)

Today worked out to be a good day to take my build of Kozo's New Shay outside for some photos and movies - got the last of the water piping/valves done and painted this morning. There are still some oil lines/etc to finish it up completely, but cosmetically it is compleete and able to run on air power, so figured it was a good time to post some pictures of it (full build thread is over in In Progress section). I started this project at the begining of last June - learned a ton of new skills during the making of it - definitely reccomend Kozo's books even if you are not going to build one of his locos, lots of great techniques in them.

Below are some photos of the engine out on the lawn, sitting on its display stand. Also some movies of it running - put blocks under the trucks to raise the wheels just off the rails so I could run it without it escaping down the street...! The engine as it sits weighs in at 54 pounds empty of water, about 32" long, is 3-1/2" gauge. All built on my Sherline lathe and mill from brass/copper/steel bar stock and sheet, no castings.

Thanks to all who have followed along with this build, lending support and advice along the way - most appreciated!

Chris

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8jAA0I_Tjg&feature=youtu.be[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAAfdqWgBew&feature=youtu.be[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv47XovU3T4&feature=youtu.be[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq0svPtghxk&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (May 5, 2015)

Fantastic build. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## toolznthings (May 5, 2015)

Amazing craftsmanship !!! Beautiful !


----------



## barnesrickw (May 5, 2015)

just beautiful


----------



## Cogsy (May 5, 2015)

Looks great. I've followed your build from the start, even though I'm not a steam guy, it's been a pleasure to watch this thing come alive.


----------



## Swifty (May 6, 2015)

Truely an excellent job, you inspired me to buy the book and sometime in the future I will start my own build.

Paul.


----------



## ShopShoe (May 6, 2015)

Crueby,

Thank you for posting all of this project. The end "kinda" surprised me as you kept building small detail pieces and I assumed I would have many more days of watching this as you completed ever-more-detailed add-on parts.

Your use of the Sherline definitely added to my enjoyment of this build. I just had to keep reading each day to see how you would do the next piece.

Is this loco ever gonna steam on a track that goes somewhere? The detail is so amazing that I just keep visualizing it passing some scenery as is pulls loads of logs to a mill or staging area.

Best of luck in future challenges. What's Next?

--ShopShoe


----------



## crueby (May 6, 2015)

ShopShoe said:


> Crueby,
> 
> Thank you for posting all of this project. The end "kinda" surprised me as you kept building small detail pieces and I assumed I would have many more days of watching this as you completed ever-more-detailed add-on parts.
> 
> ...



Thanks to all of you for the comments!

There is still more little detail to be done, still need to make the oil pipes (and see if the oil pump works) plus drain valves and the fire grate, but cosmetically it is done - the weather was perfect to get it out for some pics yesterday. Will probably get it out on a track at some point - a friends father is member at a club over near Bufalo that has a 3.5" track. It is a monster to move, no where as bad as the bigger 7.5" gauge trains, but still... Plus, as others have found on larger projects, getting them running well from fire is a long process - so many little valves/details that have to work perfect, so I imagine it will take a few tries.

Next projects: getting back to a plank on frame whaleboat model that I  started a while back, have all the frames made, ready for keel and  planking. Also working up plans for a gauge 1 switcher that will be a  lot lighter and easy to move, butane fired single flue, 0-4-0. That size would run in a home track no problem.


----------



## dnalot (May 6, 2015)

Its been a pleasure watching this build. A magnificent example of modeling. I hope you have another build soon, as I need more continuing education. 

Mark T


----------



## BAH101 (May 6, 2015)

That's looks awesome, thanks for the great build thread too. I'm also a Sherline user, so it's great to see what these little machines can do.


----------



## SilverSanJuan (May 6, 2015)

Absolutely outstanding!  The craftsmanship is beautiful.   And I'm very impressed that you have brought it just about to completion in under a year.  That's a lot of hard work, patience, and determination.  My hat is off to you,  sir.  

Thanks for bringing us along for the ride.   I hope you will share the first steam-up with us.

Todd


----------



## bigbud (May 6, 2015)

Congratulations  !!!!!!!        Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

